# Bamboo



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Headwaters Bamboo Fly Rods
Anyone heard of these rods ?
I'm going to treat myself to a Merry after Christmas rod and I've always wanted to try bamboo mainly for small stream trout in the Smokeys and saw these rods. $ 425 is more in my budget (plus I'm fairly clumsy) than a Scott rod at $3500 and I won't fish it a ton. I'm sure it won't be top of the line but it's one of the affordable bamboo rods I've come across. I'm thinking about The Victory Series 8ft 3 Wgt with two tips.
Any other affordable/comparable bamboo ideas I may consider ?
Thanks and Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

No I have not im afraid and good to know about you being fairly clumsy! (I could not resist)


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sonder said:


> good to know about you being fairly clumsy!


I fall a lot  and those big round gray-back stones in the Smokeys are slicker than cat snot especially in a drizzle or on a day with heavy dew. I've slipped and fallen many times but fortunately I have yet to damage a rod but I'd never risk a trip with an expense rod because I know what the results could be.
Probably going to order the 3 wgt sometime around New years---- time will tell how it fishes and how well constructed it is.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

At Little River Outfitters , they sponsor a guy named Walter Babb who is selling a bamboo rod he makes for 850$ with proceeds going to charity. The MVFF (Miami Valley) club offers a class every winter led by a guy in Yellow Springs who teaches bamboo rod building but not this year. I have investigated purchasing a bamboo rod over the years and what your paying for is the labor. $400 is a good deal but seems low. If you can afford to lose $400 go for it. Where is the rod made not sold? Perhaps they are breaking into the market. Let us know what it's like if you get it. Merry Christmas.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

18inchBrown said:


> Let us know what it's like if you get it


Searching on line reviews has left me skeptical, most reviews of quality seem okay but customer service seems to be poor to nearly nonexistent. Rods reportedly come with a lifetime warranty but of course a warranty with no customer service is useless.
20% discount until Christmas had me nearly pull the trigger but I think I'll look at a few other options.
Good luck and good fishing N Merry Christmas !


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Split bamboo shines with heavy flys. Used to fish with an Orvis Battenskill 10 weight for smallmouth bass. Yes the rod weighs more than graphite and is slower but I could literally launch a bass bug the size of a hambster easily into my backing. With graphite there is always a bit of squiggle at the end of the fly line and the line rolls out like a rug. With split bamboo the fly would hit the water before the line would touch the water. On a parachute cast there were times that the fish would take the fly before the line touched the water.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I've never held a bamboo rod. I am going to make it my mission in 2021 to do so. I have been under the impression that you have to reach a level of experience to use one. I am in a position to afford one but I don't want to just buy a tool I don't have the expertise to use. Bamboo is used for dry fly fishing or delicate flies correct. 
I too have fallen on my a** in the Smokies. On the west prong of the Little Pigeon river about 13 years ago. I ripped my waders and bruised my ribs so bad I felt it for 2 months. On one great day in October of 2002 , I caught a dozen brook trout up above Chimney Tops on a size 14 parachute Adams. That will make you think about a bamboo rod.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

garhtr said:


> I fall a lot  and those big round gray-back stones in the Smokeys are slicker than cat snot especially in a drizzle or on a day with heavy dew. I've slipped and fallen many times but fortunately I have yet to damage a rod but I'd never risk a trip with an expense rod because I know what the results could be.
> Probably going to order the 3 wgt sometime around New years---- time will tell how it fishes and how well constructed it is.
> Good luck and good fishing


I fall a lot  and those big round gray-back stones in the Smokeys 
put on good icecleats,when i fish off rocks even when they ice up,i use good strap on ice cleats.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

18inchBrown said:


> I have been under the impression that you have to reach a level of experience to use one


I've never fished a bamboo rod either but I was under the impression that a slower/soft rod (bamboo or glass) was much more forgiving than faster/graphite rods.
Graphite vs Fiberglass vs Bamboo - A Buyer's Guide to Fly Fishing Rods - Trout Haven
Good luck and good fishing !


----------

